# Local authorities



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

25% rise in council tax.

Every single service I use of theirs is substandard. Roads, waste collection, planning, the lot.

Hundreds of them sit there day after day doing very little, creating work to keep themselves in a job, working out their frustrations about their grey unsuccessful lives by pissing us off.

Bastards.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You also forget Education - Police - Social Services - Cemeteries - Grounds Maintenance


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You also forget Education - Police - Social Services - Cemeteries - Grounds Maintenance


And I'm sure that our Vern derives maximum value from those services 

25%!!! I was seething at 15% hike. I am even tempted to have children, join a drama group, beat my wife, become an alchoholic and get ill, just to get some VFM.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Only last week I was demanding that a passing policeman arrest the local headmaster, who I had found forcing a poor single mother to cut the grass on his grandmother's grave.........


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Just been in to ask if I need planning permision for an underground garage, dumb bird said that I had to apply for permision before they would say yes or no. Â£110 for nothing, cant see them returning my money if I dont need permision. well pissed off.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> 25% rise in council tax.
> 
> Every single service I use of theirs is substandard. Roads, waste collection, planning, the lot.
> 
> ...


Mine's increased as well, but it's all Gordon Brown's doing, not the local authority. Perhaps more people should vote in local gov elections if they don't like their LA, but the turnout is always crap. Whilst such apathy exists, there will be huge inefficiencies / bureaucracies that result in massive council taxes.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Iâ€™m with him above â€˜cept I say it is the fault of our government. Get politics away from Local Government and let Local Councils go back to looking after their local area. Stuff this following Government dictates, leave that for the f*ckers in Parliament.

Stuff any Councillor who is not truly independent and let the politicians fester in the Government made slime.

n.b. Thatâ€™s ALL f*cking Governments, not just the current one.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: Dazzler Posted on: Apr 11th, 2003, 4:58pm
> Just been in to ask if I need planning permision for an underground garage, dumb bird said that I had to apply for permision before they would say yes or no. Â£110 for nothing, cant see them returning my money if I dont need permision. well pissed off.


Look up to see if an underground edifice comes under the building regs. Also look at the wording of a 'Building Notice'. Don't go to your L.A. for advice, especially with regards to the Building Notice, go to the Dept of Environment.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I though my 18% was the worst case increase!!


----------

